# hedgehog song



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

I found this song called Boogie Boogie Hedgehog by Parry Grip. Here is the video:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

LOL I've seen that before! Someone made a Sonic version of it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You had to post that didn't you. Now that will song will be stuck in my head again for days. :lol:


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Nancy said:


> You had to post that didn't you. Now that will song will be stuck in my head again for days. :lol:


Sorry. I should have known better. I mean it, too...


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Sonics1AndOnlyGirl said:


> LOL I've seen that before! Someone made a Sonic version of it.


I think I have seen the Sonic ones too! *High Fives*


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

sonichedghehogbreyer said:


> I think I have seen the Sonic ones too! *High Fives*


Yeah *high fives back*


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

That's actually my ring tone for Maggie. I get to hear it whenever she calls.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Parry Gripp also made these hedgehog songs.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

MochiAndMe said:


> Parry Gripp also made these hedgehog songs.


I did see the hedgehog Edition of World's Greatest Mom. Have not seen Overweight Hedgehog.


----------

